# Waxing/polishing



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

I am bringing the camper home this weekend after we get done camping







and next week I am going to give the camper the once over.







Does anyone have any suggestions for keeping the rig looking like new?







What brand, product, or suggestions does anyone have to pass on.

Thanks much!


----------



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

bubstam said:


> I am bringing the camper home this weekend after we get done campingÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I would like to know also...I looked in the owners manual and it said to use a non abrasive wax. Auto or marine grade. nothing special...It also warns about being careful around the grafics.It tells you about the roof also. I tried to copy and paste from the Keystone site,but couldn't..


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I was going to post the same question this morning.

I've heard the laminate sides referred to as "gelcoat". Is this really the same thing as gelcoat on a boat surface? If so, then I would imagine a product made specifically for fiberglass (if it really makes a difference) would be best.

Also, something with some UV protection would help preserve the decal colors, right?

My PDI guy said to put wax on it a couple times a year.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I've been using the product called Protect All and as far as I'm concerned it works great. Just spray it on and buff it out. It is very easy to apply and holds a nice shine. You can find it at Walmart and it cheap.

I even put it on my new bike and my Dodge and man did it look good.

Big Iron


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I started using Protect All this year and have been really happy with it. You will get a lot of answers on this one and no one answer is better then the others. It really will come done to what you like once you try it.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Meguiar's RV/Boat Wax, is what I used when I waxed this past spring! Worked great and had was easy to use.

Jason


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NuFinish works well and is easy.

John


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

What does everyone use for the roof? How about the plastic a/c cover and the various vents on the roof?

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Roof.... reg car wash soap with a brush

Ac, vent covers, antenna.....Greased Lightning or Simple Green diluted 50-50

Body, wheels DuPont 7 car wash powder

and don t forget to Armour all the tires


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

ProtectAll here, too. Easy to apply, includes wax and UV. Before I wax I wash with Simple Green to remove all the nasty. Then ProtectAll, then the heads start turning.

Randy


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have been using Protect-All for years on my Truck Camper and now my OutBack. It applies very easy (spray it on and wipe, than use a clean dry cloth to buff up the SHINE). It also works well on the windows and fixtures. 
As for the roof, I use reg car wash soap with a soft brush, simple green on the antenea and AC cover to clean black streaks.
There are a lot of choice's, but the Protect-All gives me a quicker shine (Which gives me that extra time to enjoy the beer that is in the fridge







)

Good Luck
Don


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> I was going to post the same question this morning.
> 
> I've heard the laminate sides referred to as "gelcoat". Is this really the same thing as gelcoat on a boat surface? If so, then I would imagine a product made specifically for fiberglass (if it really makes a difference) would be best.


A "gelcoat" is actually a high-gloss finish applied to the fiberglass surface. It gives the appearance of being almost like an auotmotive paint; shiny and smooth. One of the best ways to tell if it has been coated is to look closely at the finish. If you can see the fibers in the fiberglass then it's not coated. Gelcoating is expensive, so you generally only find that on higher-end units.


----------



## bubstam (Mar 9, 2004)

Thanks for all the information on what you fellow Outbackers are using!







I am going to try the Protect All see what it does for me.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Protect All also has a roof cleaner and sealer that is amazing. I figured I would give it a shot to help with the black streaks and man did it impress me. Very simple and easy to use, just be careful when you are up on the roof. (and no, I do not work for Protect All, I just like the product and the cost of it).

Big Iron


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Where have you folks found Protect All? I checked the local Walmart last night and didn't see it.


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

I pick it up at Walmart (in the RV section next to the auto stuff). I have also seen it at Kmart and 2 local auto part stores.

If all else fails, try: http://www.protectall.com/coupons.htm and order online (they even have coupons)


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

The ProtectAll web site has a search feature that will allow you to find a retailer; this is a listing of all retailers in a particular state. They also list on-line stores in another part of their website. FYI the coupons mentioned in a prior posting are actually rebate forms.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I had gotten some products from Top Of The Line. They even have a section just for RV's. Top Of The Line Link This is what I am using. Wax I figured that it was a polymer wax that last quite a long time. Now my Outback is only 4 months old, so I can't really vouch to say that it works good, with protecting it from the sun, but even after bathing it once a month the surface is still slick like the day I waxed it. Since I have waxed it, it's much easier to get the bugs off the front also. One trip we were doing about 65 - 70 MPH on some old country roads through sugar cane fields and we had so many bugs on the front cap, you could hardly read the outback logo.














I figure that I will wax it every 6 months. I used my 10" buffer to apply it and take it off and it had only taken me about 2 hours to do it.

Chris


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope this works like you guys say... I checked and there isn't a dealer convenient to me (only one or two Walmarts in Michigan carry it - go figure), so I bought the gallon jug combo for $50.


----------

